
Migration Story: Moving High Scale Data and Compute from AWS to Azure - torosent
https://www.microsoft.com/developerblog/2017/10/09/migration-story-aws-azure/
======
QuinnyPig
Interesting story— but I’m not seeing the “why“ here. You don’t move 100TB
between providers without a compelling business case.

